# Viper 5901 troubleshooting help please



## Ramcrazy (Jul 4, 2010)

I bought a Viper 5901 for my 2006 Dodge Ram about a year ago.... I have had no problems with the Alarm or the Remote Start in this past year until about a week ago... 

Last week when I would attempt to remote start the truck I'd get a message on the remote that the hood was open, it would not start and then the alarm would go off... 

I checked the hood pin switch and I verified it was functioning correctly (Open when the hood was closed...Grounded when the hood was open.)
It did this for 4 or 5 days.... 

Yesterday when I tried to Remote start the truck, the remote no longer indicated the hood was open but now said "Remote Start Error" and the parking lights flashed 8 times which, according to my manual, indicate the error is that the Black and white Neutral safety switch wire is not grounded..... 

Today I dropped the dash panel and went through the entire alarm system wiring harness focusing on the Neutral Safety switch (blk/Wht) wire and the hood pin switch wire. Both wires are performing as they should and providing the alarm the correct signal they are supposed to. 

So I am at a total loss as to why this Viper is giving me problems after working flawlessly for the past year.... 

I even went as far as pulling all the fuses to the alarm brain and letting it sit for a while hoping it might reset itself.... But no such luck..... Still doing the same thing..... :4-dontkno

Can somebody with experience with these Viper 5901 systems please chime in and steer me in the right direction.... I would really appreciate it. 
I can't get any info from DEI and I really rely on that Remote start system. 

Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ramcrazy said:


> I bought a Viper 5901 for my 2006 Dodge Ram about a year ago.... I have had no problems with the Alarm or the Remote Start in this past year until about a week ago...
> 
> Last week when I would attempt to remote start the truck I'd get a message on the remote that the hood was open, it would not start and then the alarm would go off...
> 
> ...


 You covered under a life time parts warranty and a limited labor warranty, so go back to where you got it. They will charge you to trouble shoot it......
Your only other option is Flee-Bay go and get the same remote and program it to the car. as it sounds like your remote has had it, they aren't cheap so I'd check ebay first. Most of them wear out around a years time with normal wear and tear. They do have a leather cover for them like on a cell phone witch is suppose to protect them.


----------



## Ramcrazy (Jul 4, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> You covered under a life time parts warranty and a limited labor warranty, so go back to where you got it. They will charge you to trouble shoot it......
> Your only other option is Flee-Bay go and get the same remote and program it to the car. as it sounds like your remote has had it, they aren't cheap so I'd check ebay first. Most of them wear out around a years time with normal wear and tear. They do have a leather cover for them like on a cell phone witch is suppose to protect them.


I bought the Viper from an electronics store online (Best Buy) and installed it myself. Therefore I have no warranty. 

I've only put 5500 miles on my truck in the past 13 months so the remote has had very little use. I also tried the secondary remote it came with and it does the same thing...It's not the remote...

And thirdly, Do you mean the leather case/Cover in the picture below that is currently on my remote? 

Thanks for the input but I don't think it has anything to do with the remote...the remote is working as it should...

As a note: The main reason I have the R/S on the truck is for the "Smart Start" feature... The truck sits for weeks on end and doesn't get driven. After a couple dead batteries from sitting I put the R/S on it. The Viper is set to start the truck automatically if the battery gets below 10.5 volts....THat way its ready to go when I do want to drive it. Another words no dead batteries from sitting for so long...

J


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ramcrazy said:


> I bought the Viper from an electronics store online (Best Buy) and installed it myself. Therefore I have no warranty.
> 
> I've only put 5500 miles on my truck in the past 13 months so the remote has had very little use. I also tried the secondary remote it came with and it does the same thing...It's not the remote...
> 
> ...



COOL!
So I'm pretty sure your alarm just needs reprogramming of the default options and you should be good to go.


----------

